# 3m 50383 Ultrafine SE



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

3m 50383 Ultrafine SE, on a 3m Blue Ultrafine SE finishing pad

panel before :doublesho 









panel after 2 minutes :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho 









polished the whole car in roughly 50 minutes, and made it look ALOT better :thumb: no after pics :wall:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

What car is that and why did it take so little time to polish the it?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

it was a merc c180

and why? because that what i was asked to do, polish it, and be quick about it :lol:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is very impressive :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Impressive stuff, what speeds?


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't some of the 3M polishes contain fillers?

Can't remember which ones though.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

only the major cutting ones do, like the trizact. 

this contains no filler at all.

as for speeds, spread on speed one, then speed 2, then speed 3, all with a pass on each


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

It's a great polish isnt it   

That Golf I did the other day I started at 8:30 and was home by 4pm :doublesho


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

ive used this polish and pad many times... many have said its full of fillers etc but tbh i rate it as one of the best ive used


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very impressive !


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

Ive just ordered some of this and hopefully got some new pads to try out next week very similar to the 3M pads so I am told! :thumb: Reviews will be to come


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

One pass on speed 3? Do you not have to break the polish down and refine it at all?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

is this with a rotary? talking speed numbers rather than RPM's always confuses me which tool is being used.....


----------



## brendans225 (Jun 24, 2007)

wow, thats an amazing result!

i gotta get me some


----------



## 1000lakes (May 12, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> is this with a rotary? talking speed numbers rather than RPM's always confuses me which tool is being used.....


There was makita in the reflection.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

i normally spread at speed 1 and then upto speed 3-4 for several passes... ultrafina never dries off it always leaves a haze so you can basically keep working it and just buff off the residue it leaves


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

It is awesome stuff i love it........


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Used it again today on a solid black Honda CR-X, it didnt remove the deep stuff but the light marks went and it left a very glossy finish (made even better by some Vintage   )


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

i would use 3m fine cut for the tougher marks then ultrafina to finish the job.. i have also wiped down panels after usage and there is no sign what so ever of filling.


----------

